# Pennine Run, 14th March



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

This is my regular 1pm Â Sunday :-X Club Audi :-X meeting at the Legh Arms, which is situated ~5 miles north of Macclesfield on the A523.

We'll meet at 1pm and then head for a cruise into the Pennines to finish with a late lunch at the Cat and Fiddle [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=chef.gif]


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

Yes Please !!!!

8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

The Laws will be in attendence.

Steve


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

Will hopefully be now bringing 2 TT's with me - woman at work has recently acquired a 2nd hand 225 (probably something to do with me telling her to get one for 4 month's) - her alloys need some serious cleaning - but not everyone is as sad as me and spends 2 hours doing their wheels ;D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Super, Steve [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
How long did it take you on Sunday to get Nathalie out of the Wackey Warehouse :

Jonathan, do you take the wheels off and clean them in the bath like TTotal did/does 
Looking forward to meet a new lady TT driver ;D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Jonathan and I checked out some nice ?new? roads in the Pennines today: a 2 TT cruise ;D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

And it looks as if we'll have a few A3/S3 coming along this time ;D


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Dani, hope to be along for another of your legendary runs.

Might not be in the TT.

Yup, more CAT trouble. How many lives do they have......

Car will be going in AGAIN this week, 
Have asked for a TT c.c. or something tasty, bet I get an A2.

Depending on what SKF / Audi CS say I might be talking to Links, I may have to go back to SKF as they already have history with the problems.

Ian.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

That's super, Ian 



r14n said:


> I might be talking to Links, Ian.


  good on you :!: And *when* you go (note: not "if" - I trust Links a million times more than SKF) don't forget to mention my name!!! Remember: you want to talk to Huw Crampton at service.


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Where's the rest of the usual suspects...........

Are they off to the VAG meet ?????????????


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

As far as I know, Steve (TT_Law), Geoff (Vagman) and Jonathan (Mosschops) will come ... or so they said 2 weeks ago.

We got to get them posting occasionally :wink:

Brian (silver V6) may come as well.

That leaves _Hannibal_ where are you [smiley=weneedyou.gif] 
?and Zac?


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Don't forget Mr Keyring.........


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

:?: Is he coming


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

Yes I am coming, I will check tomorrow to see if additional TT is coming too.


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Hi People,

Yes I will be attending as planned with Jagman in tow.

:lol: Steve


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

car is washed (and then rained on [smiley=bigcry.gif] )

Other TT I mentioned is coming too - drivers name is Wendy, and is scared we are all going to go too fast....... :twisted:

See you all tomorrow

Jonathan


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

She'll be allright 8)

I done some roads today: *don't* clean your cars before the run, you will only have to do it again afterwards!!

BTW: snow and hail in the Pennines today [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] 
See you all tomorrow


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thanks all for coming  
Here are some pics

http://www.personaltraining-home.co.uk/ ... /index.htm


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Thanks for another great day Dani  .

See you on the 2nd April IOM.

Steve


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Thanks Dani,

Nice pics, I wasn't running away, 
That's the fastest I'd bin up until that point. 

Ian (tail-gun cowmuck Coupe)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

r14n said:


> cowmuck Coupe


The yellow coupÃ© was clean by 5:30pm 8)  
(10 min jet jobbie)
Now the drive is mucky :roll:


----------

